# Whats next course of action?

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I just sync'ed my tree and it told me that I need to update Portage.\

I did just that but then in the end I got following message:

```

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-db/mysql-5.5.39

 *  - /usr/lib64/libmysqlclient.so.16

 *  - /usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16

 *  - /usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3/x86_64-linux/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.20.0)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

And so I did just that and got following results:

```

IgorDellGentoo igor # emerge @preserved-rebuild

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r2 [5.16.3]

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.0 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.0-r1 [0.220.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.20.0-r1 [4.20.0]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.18* required by (virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.400.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.16.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DateManip-6.410.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Digest-SHA-5.820.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/git-1.8.5.5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.60.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.550::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/IO-Compress-2.60.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DBI-1.623.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.50.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Error-0.170.210::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.953.0::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

The problem is I don't see a mySQL to be pulled to be rebuilt during the last command. Unless its trying to rebuild just perl mySQL DBD package and failing.

Did I do something wrong? And if I'm right, how do I resolve the conflict?

Thank you.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

```
perl-cleaner all
```

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Perfect Gentleman,

And then do:

emerge @preserved-rebuild

right?

Thank you.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

yep

p.s. but why this in "Kernel & Hardware" ?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

```

IgorDellGentoo igor # perl-cleaner all

                                                                                                                                                                                                

 * Beginning a clean up of .ph files

 * Excluding files for 5.16.3 and 5.16.3/x86_64-linux from cleaning

                                                                                                                                                                                                

 * Locating ph files for removal

                                                                                                                                                                                                

 * Updating ph files.

 * Ignore all "No such file..." messages!

Can't open machine/ansi.h: No such file or directory

Can't open sys/_types.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

 * Locating packages for an update

 * Locating ebuilds linked against libperl

 * No package needs to be reinstalled.

 * Finding left over modules and header

 * The following files remain. These were either installed by hand

 * or edited. This script cannot deal with them.

IgorDellGentoo igor # emerge @preserved-rebuild

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r2 [5.16.3]

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.0 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.0-r1 [0.220.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.20.0-r1 [4.20.0]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.18* required by (virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.400.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.16.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DateManip-6.410.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Digest-SHA-5.820.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/git-1.8.5.5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.60.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.550::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/IO-Compress-2.60.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DBI-1.623.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.50.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Error-0.170.210::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.953.0::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

IgorDellGentoo igor # 

```

Any other suggestions?

Thank you.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

maybe this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1001442-highlight-.html could help

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Perfect Gentleman,

I believe that the thread you referenced is a little different problem. See below.

```

IgorDellGentoo plaso-build # emerge -pv perl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r2:0/5.18 [5.16.3:0/5.16] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 13,746 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.0  50 kB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.0-r1 [0.220.0-r2] 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (2 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 13,796 kB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.18* required by (virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.400.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.16.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DateManip-6.410.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Digest-SHA-5.820.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/git-1.8.5.5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.60.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.550::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/IO-Compress-2.60.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DBI-1.623.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.50.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Error-0.170.210::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.953.0::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Basically what it says is: I have an old perl installed and I don't want to get rid of it, because some packages are still depend on it. But at the same time, I will try to upgrade to the new version.

Maybe it just a good idea to run revdep-rebuild?

Thank you.

----------

## Ant P.

May be worth trying those suggestions at the bottom - add "<dev-lang/perl-5.18.2" to p.mask and use --backtrack=$some-large-number.

I'm not sure how well those will actually work (I'm using Paludis) but in theory, it should knock enough sense into the dependency resolver to get a solution.

----------

## N8Fear

First check if there are perl-core or dev-perl packages in your world file - remove them (at least temporary if necessary). Next update perl (emerge perl -v1, check if it is 5.18, maybe --nodeps is required, but it shouldn't - if you get file collisions uninstall offending packages). After that run emerge -v1 $(qlist -CI perl) .

If you run perlcleaner --all at this point, it shouldn't find anything to reinstall. Now emerge @preserved-rebuild should work.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *N8Fear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> First check if there are perl-core or dev-perl packages in your world file - remove them (at least temporary if necessary).
> 
> 

 

```

IgorDellGentoo plaso-build # emerge --deselect --ask $(qlist -IC 'perl-core/*') 

>>> No matching atoms found in "world" favorites file...

IgorDellGentoo plaso-build # emerge --deselect --ask $(qlist -IC 'dev-perl/*') 

>>> No matching atoms found in "world" favorites file...

```

 *N8Fear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Next update perl (emerge perl -v1, check if it is 5.18, maybe --nodeps is required, but it shouldn't - if you get file collisions uninstall offending packages). 
> 
> 

 

Trying to run "emerge -pv1 perl", I'm getting the same output as before:

```

IgorDellGentoo plaso-build # emerge -pv1 perl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r2:0/5.18 [5.16.3:0/5.16] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 13,746 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.0  50 kB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.0-r1 [0.220.0-r2] 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (2 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 13,796 kB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.18* required by (virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.400.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.16.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DateManip-6.410.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Digest-SHA-5.820.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/git-1.8.5.5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.60.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.550::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/IO-Compress-2.60.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DBI-1.623.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.50.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Error-0.170.210::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.953.0::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

So which package I need to uninstall?

 *N8Fear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> After that run emerge -v1 $(qlist -CI perl) . If you run perlcleaner --all at this point, it shouldn't find anything to reinstall. Now emerge @preserved-rebuild should work.
> 
> 

 

Thank you.

----------

## N8Fear

Try "emerge -C $(qlist -CI virtual/perl)" first.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

42 virtual Perl packages was removed.

Now moving on to upgrading Perl....

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, trying to upgrade Perl fail with the same error, but I think the list became smaller  :Wink: :

```

IgorDellGentoo plaso-build # emerge -pv1 perl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r2:0/5.18 [5.16.3:0/5.16] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 13,746 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.0  50 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.0-r1  0 kB

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 2 new), Size of downloads: 13,796 kB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.16.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DateManip-6.410.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/git-1.8.5.5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.550::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.60.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DBI-1.623.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.50.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Error-0.170.210::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.953.0::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Thank you.

----------

## N8Fear

Make a list (you have one in the post before  :Wink:  ) an unmerge all of the offending packages - likely they will get pulled in later anyways.

You could also try emerge -C $(qlist -CI dev-perl) and then emerge -v1 perl subversion git (this should take care of the dev-vcs/stuff in the blocker list). emerge @system @world -uvDNa should reinstall everything that you didn't add manually later.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *N8Fear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Make a list (you have one in the post before  ) an unmerge all of the offending packages - likely they will get pulled in later anyways.
> 
> You could also try emerge -C $(qlist -CI dev-perl) and then emerge -v1 perl subversion git (this should take care of the dev-vcs/stuff in the blocker list). emerge @system @world -uvDNa should reinstall everything that you didn't add manually later.
> ...

 

OK, I decided to go second route.

So running:

```

emerge -C $(qlist -CI dev-perl)

emerge -v1 perl subversion git

```

finished successfully.

Next as said by the perl emerge I tried:

```

IgorDellGentoo plaso-build # perl-cleaner --all

 * Beginning a clean up of .ph files

 * Excluding files for 5.18.2 and 5.18.2/x86_64-linux from cleaning

 * Locating ph files for removal

 * Updating ph files.

 * Ignore all "No such file..." messages!

Can't open machine/ansi.h: No such file or directory

Can't open sys/_types.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

 * Locating packages for an update

 * Locating ebuilds linked against libperl

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Digest-MD5:0

 *                   virtual/perl-Digest-MD5:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Sys-Syslog:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Params-Check:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/IO:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Storable:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/CPAN-Meta:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/ExtUtils-Install:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Archive-Tar:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/File-Spec:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Test-Harness:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Module-Load:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils:0

 *                   virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Encode:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Module-CoreList:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/IO-Compress:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/version:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Module-Build:0

 *                   virtual/perl-Module-Build:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/CPAN-Meta-YAML:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Time-Local:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/IPC-Cmd:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Module-Metadata:0

 *   Adding to list: app-text/po4a:0

 * emerge -vD1 --backtrack=30 perl-core/Digest-MD5:0 virtual/perl-Digest-MD5:0 perl-core/Sys-Syslog:0 perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib:0 perl-core/Params-Check:0 perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS:0 perl-core/IO:0 perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta:0 perl-core/Storable:0 perl-core/CPAN-Meta:0 perl-core/ExtUtils-Install:0 perl-core/Archive-Tar:0 perl-core/File-Spec:0 perl-core/Test-Harness:0 perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2:0 perl-core/Module-Load:0 perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils:0 virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils:0 perl-core/Encode:0 perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder:0 perl-core/Module-CoreList:0 perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements:0 perl-core/IO-Compress:0 perl-core/version:0 perl-core/Module-Build:0 virtual/perl-Module-Build:0 perl-core/CPAN-Meta-YAML:0 perl-core/Time-Local:0 perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest:0 perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker:0 perl-core/IPC-Cmd:0 perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional:0 perl-core/Module-Metadata:0 app-text/po4a:0

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.400.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.410.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.320.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.400.300-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Locale-Maketext-Simple-0.210.0-r4  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.8.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.400-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.20-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.3.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.11-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Params-Check-0.360.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r7  92 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.300.200-r1  37 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1  9 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Digest-1.170.0-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.122.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.660.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.980.0-r5  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-IO-1.280.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.20.0-r4  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.60.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r4  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd-0.800.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.60.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.60.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.260.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.900.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.180.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.630.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.590.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.170.0-r5  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-3.30.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-Load-0.240.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.520.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.320.0-r1 [0.320.0] 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.60.0  231 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/IO-1.25-r1 [1.25] 52 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Storable-2.390.0-r1 [2.390.0] 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-Install-1.540.0-r1 [1.540.0] 66 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0  137 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.260.0  288 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.60.0  133 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Module-Load-0.240.0  6 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0  68 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Encode-2.470.0-r1 [2.470.0] 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Module-CoreList-2.840.0  59 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/version-0.990.100-r1 [0.990.100] 105 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.8.0-r1 [0.8.0] 31 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Time-Local-1.230.0-r1 [1.230.0] 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest-1.610.0-r1 [1.610.0] 29 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0-r1  USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N-0.60.0-r1  4 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.520.0-r1 [2.520.0] 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Params-Check-0.360.0-r1 [0.360.0] 12 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.180.0-r1 [3.180.0] 62 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.400-r1 [1.440.400] 8 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.900.0-r1 [1.900.0] 57 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.122.0-r1 [2.122.0] 21 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/IO-Compress-2.60.0  238 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r1 [0.400.300] USE="{-test}" 301 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.640.0-r1 [6.640.0] 412 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.780.0-r1 [0.780.0] 27 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0  13 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.11-r1 [1.0.11] 27 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.40.0-r1  USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/DBI-1.628.0  USE="{-test}" 573 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r1 [2.120.921] 75 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.205-r1 [0.280.205] 34 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.170.0-r1  USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.50.0-r1  8 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.20.0-r1  USE="-embedded" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/po4a-0.45-r1 [0.42] USE="{-test}" 2,158 kB

[blocks B      ] <perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.660.0 ("<perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.660.0" is blocking virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.660.0-r1)

[blocks B      ] <perl-core/Module-CoreList-3.30.0 ("<perl-core/Module-CoreList-3.30.0" is blocking virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-3.30.0)

[blocks B      ] <perl-core/ExtUtils-Install-1.590.0 ("<perl-core/ExtUtils-Install-1.590.0" is blocking virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.590.0-r1)

[blocks B      ] <perl-core/version-0.990.200 ("<perl-core/version-0.990.200" is blocking virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1)

[blocks B      ] <perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210 ("<perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210" is blocking virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210-r1)

[blocks B      ] <perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest-1.630.0 ("<perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest-1.630.0" is blocking virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.630.0-r1)

[blocks B      ] <perl-core/IO-1.280.0 ("<perl-core/IO-1.280.0" is blocking virtual/perl-IO-1.280.0-r1)

[blocks B      ] <perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.800.0 ("<perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.800.0" is blocking virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd-0.800.0-r1)

[blocks B      ] <perl-core/Storable-2.410.0 ("<perl-core/Storable-2.410.0" is blocking virtual/perl-Storable-2.410.0-r1)

Total: 79 packages (22 upgrades, 45 new, 12 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 5,357 kB

Conflict: 9 blocks (9 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.640.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker:0

  (virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=virtual/perl-version-0.77 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.122.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/perl-version required by (perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-version-0.870 required by (perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.11-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1 required by (perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.11-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1 required by (perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-version-0.82 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-version-0.87 required by (perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1 required by (perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.122.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (perl-core/ExtUtils-Install-1.540.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/ExtUtils-Install:0

  (perl-core/IO-1.25-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/IO:0

  (perl-core/Storable-2.390.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/Storable:0

  (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210-r1 required by (perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.180.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210-r1 required by (perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27 required by (perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder required by (perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.180.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.780.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/IPC-Cmd:0

  (perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest-1.610.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest:0

  (virtual/perl-Storable-2.410.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =virtual/perl-Storable-2.410.0-r1 required by (dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-Storable-1.0.7 required by (dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (virtual/perl-IO-1.280.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =virtual/perl-IO-1.280.0-r1 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/perl-IO required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.205-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder:0

  (perl-core/Module-CoreList-2.840.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/Module-CoreList:0

  (virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-3.30.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-0.22 required by (perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-3.30.0 required by (perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (perl-core/version-0.990.100-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/version:0

  (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.660.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.660.0-r1 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.56 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * perl-cleaner is stopping here:

 * Fix the problem and start perl-cleaner again.

```

Now this I don't understand.

At this point the system should've contain only perl itself. So how come there is so many failures?  :Wink: 

Thank you.

----------

## N8Fear

Run emerge @system @world -uvDN before perl-cleaner --all (maybe even emerge @preserved-rebuild )

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, the upgrade finished successfully.

Now going thru the post-install messages I see this:

```

 * Messages for package dev-python/pyyaml-3.11:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). See

 * http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers for tips on how to

 * solve the problem. And once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyYAML-3.11-py2.7.egg-info

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'dev-python/pyyaml-3.11' merged despite file collisions. If

 * necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

 * 

 * Installation of a regular file is blocked by a directory:

 *   '/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyYAML-3.11-py2.7.egg-info'

 * This file will be merged with a different name:

 *   '/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyYAML-3.11-py2.7.egg-info.backup.0000'

 * 

```

How do I resolve this?

I have both python 2.7 and python 3.x installed. The active one is 2.7.

Thank you.

----------

## N8Fear

Run equery b /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyYAML-3.11-py2.7.egg-info - this should output the name of the package that'S owning the file. If portage doesn't know it you manually installed it or it got orphaned somehow  - in this case I'd just delete it.

Otherwise reinstall the package that owns it and try again.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

```

IgorDellGentoo igor # equery b /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyYAML-3.11-py2.7.egg-info

 * Searching for /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyYAML-3.11-py2.7.egg-info ... 

dev-python/pyyaml-3.11 (/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyYAML-3.11-py2.7.egg-info)

```

Its actually not a file but a directory. And it looks like it just text files inside:

```

IgorDellGentoo igor # cd /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyYAML-3.11-py2.7.egg-info

IgorDellGentoo PyYAML-3.11-py2.7.egg-info # ls -la

total 36

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Aug 25 00:28 .

drwxr-xr-x 64 root root 12288 Nov  2 13:11 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1665 Aug 25 00:28 PKG-INFO

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   546 Aug 25 00:28 SOURCES.txt

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Aug 25 00:28 dependency_links.txt

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   726 Aug 25 00:28 installed-files.txt

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    11 Aug 25 00:28 top_level.txt

```

Probably orphaned from the old 2.7 version.

Deleting....

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Continue going thru the post-install messages, I see the following:

```

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udev-216:

 *   CONFIG_FHANDLE:     is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * 

 * Starting from version >= 197 the new predictable network interface names are

 * used by default, see:

 * http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames

 * http://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/tree/src/udev/udev-builtin-net_id.c

 * 

 * Example command to get the information for the new interface name before booting

 * (replace <ifname> with, for example, eth0):

 * # udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/<ifname> 2> /dev/null

 * 

 * You can use either kernel parameter "net.ifnames=0", create empty

 * file /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link, or symlink it to /dev/null

 * to disable the feature.

 * 

 * You need to restart udev as soon as possible to make the upgrade go

 * into effect.

 * The method you use to do this depends on your init system.

 * For sys-apps/openrc users it is:

 * # /etc/init.d/udev --nodeps restart

 * 

 * For more information on udev on Gentoo, upgrading, writing udev rules, and

 * fixing known issues visit:

 * http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev

 * http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade

```

I can rebuild the kernel and reboot and then re-emerge udev, but the question is: Will I have access to the system after reboot?

This is udev we are talking about...

Thank you.

----------

## N8Fear

I'd simply apply Occam's razor: since you have access to the system right now without CONFIG_FHANDLE you'll likely have after reboot: especially if you rebuild a kernel with CONFIG_FHANDLE before reboot.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Yes, I rebuilt the kernel, reboot and it worked.

And now I think I have a known issue:

```

PERL5LIB=. po4a --variable srcdir=../../man --variable builddir=../../man --variable podir=./tmp-po --keep 0 ./po4a.cfg

Can't locate Locale/Po4a/Chooser.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Locale::Po4a::Chooser module) (@INC contains: . /etc/perl /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.18.2/x86_64-linux /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.18.2 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.18.2/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.18.2 /usr/local/lib64/perl5 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.18.2/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.18.2 .) at /usr/bin/po4a line 547.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/po4a line 547.

Makefile:1443: recipe for target 'all-local' failed

make[3]: *** [all-local] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6/work/man-db-2.6.6/man/po4a'

Makefile:1697: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6/work/man-db-2.6.6/man'

Makefile:1413: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6/work/man-db-2.6.6'

Makefile:1340: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6/work/man-db-2.6.6'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6/work/man-db-2.6.6'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6:

 * Defaulting to USE=gdbm due to ambiguous berkdb/gdbm USE flag settings

 * ERROR: sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6/work/man-db-2.6.6'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6/work/man-db-2.6.6'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: sys-libs/gdbm-1.11

 *  - /usr/lib64/libgdbm.so.3

 *  - /usr/lib64/libgdbm.so.3.0.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/catman (sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6)

 *      used by /usr/bin/mandb (sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6)

 *      used by /usr/bin/whatis (sys-apps/man-db-2.6.6)

 *      used by 2 other files

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

I think I will need to build po4a, right?

Thank you.

----------

## xaviermiller

Try first

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

This is what "perl-cleaner --all" yields:

```

IgorDellGentoo igor # perl-cleaner --all

 * Beginning a clean up of .ph files

 * Excluding files for 5.18.2 and 5.18.2/x86_64-linux from cleaning

 * Locating ph files for removal

 * Updating ph files.

 * Ignore all "No such file..." messages!

Can't open machine/ansi.h: No such file or directory

Can't open sys/_types.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

 * Locating packages for an update

 * Locating ebuilds linked against libperl

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Digest-MD5:0

 *                   virtual/perl-Digest-MD5:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Sys-Syslog:0

 *                   virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib:0

 *                   virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Params-Check:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/CPAN-Meta:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/ExtUtils-Install:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Archive-Tar:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/File-Spec:0

 *                   virtual/perl-File-Spec:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Test-Harness:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Module-Load:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils:0

 *                   virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Module-CoreList:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/IO-Compress:0

 *                   virtual/perl-IO-Compress:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/version:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Module-Build:0

 *                   virtual/perl-Module-Build:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/CPAN-Meta-YAML:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Time-Local:0

 *                   virtual/perl-Time-Local:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/IPC-Cmd:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Module-Metadata:0

 * emerge -vD1 --backtrack=30 perl-core/Digest-MD5:0 virtual/perl-Digest-MD5:0 perl-core/Sys-Syslog:0 virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog:0 perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib:0 virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib:0 perl-core/Params-Check:0 perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS:0 perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta:0 perl-core/CPAN-Meta:0 perl-core/ExtUtils-Install:0 perl-core/Archive-Tar:0 perl-core/File-Spec:0 virtual/perl-File-Spec:0 perl-core/Test-Harness:0 perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2:0 perl-core/Module-Load:0 perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils:0 virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils:0 perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder:0 perl-core/Module-CoreList:0 perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements:0 perl-core/IO-Compress:0 virtual/perl-IO-Compress:0 perl-core/version:0 perl-core/Module-Build:0 virtual/perl-Module-Build:0 perl-core/CPAN-Meta-YAML:0 perl-core/Time-Local:0 virtual/perl-Time-Local:0 perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest:0 perl-core/IPC-Cmd:0 perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional:0 perl-core/Module-Metadata:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.400.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.320.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.60.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.60.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Locale-Maketext-Simple-0.210.0-r4  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.8.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.230.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.20-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.400-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.3.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.11-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Params-Check-0.360.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.520.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Digest-1.170.0-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.122.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.980.0-r5  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.20.0-r4  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r4  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd-0.800.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.60.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.260.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.900.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.180.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-3.30.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Module-Load-0.240.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.320.0-r1 [0.320.0] 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.60.0  231 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-Install-1.540.0-r1 [1.540.0] 66 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0  137 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.260.0  288 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.60.0  133 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Module-Load-0.240.0  6 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0  68 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Module-CoreList-2.840.0  59 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/version-0.990.100-r1 [0.990.100] 105 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.400.300-r1  0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.8.0-r1 [0.8.0] 31 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Time-Local-1.230.0-r1 [1.230.0] 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest-1.610.0-r1 [1.610.0] 29 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.520.0-r1 [2.520.0] 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Params-Check-0.360.0-r1 [0.360.0] 12 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.180.0-r1 [3.180.0] 62 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.400-r1 [1.440.400] 8 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.900.0-r1 [1.900.0] 57 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.122.0-r1 [2.122.0] 21 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/IO-Compress-2.60.0  238 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r1 [0.400.300] USE="{-test}" 301 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.780.0-r1 [0.780.0] 27 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0  13 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.11-r1 [1.0.11] 27 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r1 [2.120.921] 75 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.205-r1 [0.280.205] 34 kB

[blocks B      ] <perl-core/Module-CoreList-3.30.0 ("<perl-core/Module-CoreList-3.30.0" is blocking virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-3.30.0)

[blocks B      ] <perl-core/version-0.990.200 ("<perl-core/version-0.990.200" is blocking virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1)

[blocks B      ] <perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.800.0 ("<perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.800.0" is blocking virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd-0.800.0-r1)

[blocks B      ] <perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210 ("<perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210" is blocking virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210-r1)

Total: 57 packages (17 upgrades, 23 new, 17 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 2,017 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks (4 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=virtual/perl-version-0.77 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.122.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/perl-version required by (perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-version-0.870 required by (perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.11-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1 required by (perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.11-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1 required by (perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-version-0.82 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-version-0.87 required by (perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1 required by (perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.122.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-version-0.990.200-r1 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (perl-core/Module-CoreList-2.840.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/Module-CoreList:0

  (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210-r1 required by (perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.180.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210-r1 required by (perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27 required by (perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder required by (perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.180.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.780.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/IPC-Cmd:0

  (perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.205-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder:0

  (virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-3.30.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-0.22 required by (perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-3.30.0 required by (perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (perl-core/version-0.990.100-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/version:0

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * perl-cleaner is stopping here:

 * Fix the problem and start perl-cleaner again.

 * 

 * If you encounter blockers involving virtuals and perl-core, here are

 * some things to try:

 *   Remove all perl-core packages from your world file

 *     emerge --deselect --ask $(qlist -IC 'perl-core/*')

 *   Update all the installed Perl virtuals

 *     emerge -uD1a $(qlist -IC 'virtual/perl-*')

 *   Afterwards re-run perl-cleaner

 * 

 * Note that upgrading Perl with emerge option --ignore-built-slot-operator-deps=y is not supported.

```

Any idea on how to fix?

Thank you.

----------

## kurly

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  * If you encounter blockers involving virtuals and perl-core, here are
> ...

 Yes, I have some ideas.  You're welcome.   :Smile: 

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

```

IgorDellGentoo igor # emerge --deselect --ask $(qlist -IC 'perl-core/*')

>>> No matching atoms found in "world" favorites file...

IgorDellGentoo igor # emerge -uD1a $(qlist -IC 'virtual/perl-*')

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

Any other idea?

Thank you.

----------

## N8Fear

Unmerge the four blockers and their virtuals:

emerge --unmerge  perl-core/Module-CoreList virtual/perl-Module-CoreList perl-core/version virtual/perl-version perl-core/IPC-Cmd virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder

emerge @system @world -uvDN

emerge @preserved-rebuild

----------

